# Free seminar place available



## Northerner (May 17, 2010)

Dr Jen Nash, of http://www.PositiveDiabetes.com is offering a free place on her educational seminar 'Managing the Psychological Impact of Diabetes' in Central London on Saturday, May 22nd. Dr Nash is a clinical psychologist with Type 1 diabetes who wrties and speaks for Diabetes UK.

If you are interested, please email drjen@positivediabetes.com with the word 'Gift' in the subject line for more information.  You can also find out more about the seminar here: http://www.positivediabetes.com/diabetes_seminar.html

Only 1 free place available, and remember it is this coming Saturday.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2010)

No-one was able to take up the offer last time, so (with a bit more notice!) there is another free place available on Saturday 10th July. For details see

http://www.positivediabetes.com/diabetes_seminar.html


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2010)

Just bumping this up...anyone interested and able to attend?


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2010)

Is anyone able to attend. If they do, come back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> No-one was able to take up the offer last time, so (with a bit more notice!) there is another free place available on Saturday 10th July. For details see
> 
> http://www.positivediabetes.com/diabetes_seminar.html



Just making sure everyone gets the chance of seeing this, now scheduled for 10th July if anyone wants to take Jen up on her offer.


----------



## am64 (Jun 28, 2010)

cant cos will be in devon on hols but would like to do one some time ...and im bumping aswell xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 28, 2010)

....but we are all meeting up this saturday?!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> ....but we are all meeting up this saturday?!



It's the week after!  Now 10th July  - the original post in this thread refers to one ages ago


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey?


----------

